# First Impressions from a new Fulltimer



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,

We have now been living in our RV full time for 2 months and would like to give a bit of an update on our experience.
We moved from a 4 bedroom detached house and have been amazed at how quickly you get used to more confined living. As long as the RV is well laid out then it is easy, as long as everything has it’s place and is put back in it when not in use.
We are in the South of France and are planning to stay here until probably Xmas and then move into Spain for the winter.
We have a 33’ 1997 Allegro Bus motorhome with a 13’ box trailer. The RV is low mileage, 27,000, and is powered by a Chevy 454 7.4 Litre petrol engine with an LPG conversion. We have fitted 200Watts of Solar Panel
On the move down here we had a bit of a nightmare journey. On the M20 heading for Dover we heard a bang. All seemed OK, but I stopped and had a look around before concluding that we had probably hit something in the road. The following day meandering through Northern France we heard the same bang again, but again could find nothing wrong. A couple of hours later on the A24 Autoroute we heard another big bang and the nearside rear end sunk. We had had a blowout. We pulled over and when I investigated I found that both rear tyres on that side had blown. We called out the recovery service and 2 new tyres and 1,400 Euros later we were on the move again. We stayed the night at the next service area and after a careful check around the RV I discovered that the offside inner rear tyre had burst. Fortunately we still had a spare tyre. I then found that we did not have a large enough socket for the wheel nuts, 27mm. Fortunately we had motorcycles in the trailer so I rode off to the nearest town to find a tyre stockist. We found one and I borrowed a socket. On returning to the RV I found that the socket needed to be long reach, and so we drove slowly to the garage where he changed the wheel for us. We tried to buy a new tyre but even after ringing around he could not locate a tyre. We had no choice but to carry on without a spare tyre.
The following day we needed LPG and pulled into a hypermarket garage to fill up. We then found that the pump was on the opposite side to our tank and also up a narrow isle with high kerbs on a bend. We drove right through and then came back in through the exit and filled up. The problem then was getting out. Eventually, after losing a mud flap on one of the kerbs we had to unhitch the trailer and push it round, not easy with a twin axle trailer with 2 motorcycles inside. We then reversed back out of the garage. Refuelling had taken us the best part of 2 hours!!!
Our next fill up was on the Autoroute but yet again the pump was on the wrong side.
We arrived in the South of France with no further mishaps.
We rough camped for about 10 days but after being woken in the middle of the night with somebody attempting to break into the trailer decided to find a site.
We have had difficulty finding a site with pitches large enough to fit us on but eventually found one.
We have since gone to the local hypermarket to fill up our house LPG and although the pump was on the right side the isle was narrow and twisty, not really designed for large vehicles.
We are now quite settled and just looking forward to summer.

With hindsight, (a wonderful thing) I would do a few things differently:

1) When buying a low mileage RV I would change all of the tyres before attempting a long journey. This gives the advantage of being able to shop around for the best price at your convenience. Also, 19.5” tyres do not seem easy to find in France.(We still haven’t found any)
2) I would buy a diesel engined RV. This gives the advantage of being able to use truck bays in filling stations, which have easier access. The extra cost of fuel would be worthwhile. LPG is fine for the house systems because you can generally scout out the best and easiest places to refuel.
3) Be careful where you manoeuvre your RV into, it is not always as easy to get out, especially if you have a trailer. The rear overhang can be a big problem.
4) Make sure that you have a site arranged for your final destination. Rough camping is great for 1 night but if you stay too long you become a target.
5) When on mains hook up make sure that you unplug your charging unit, otherwise you will not get any benefit from the solar panels.
6) Alternative transport is a must for shopping and general use.

The only thing we have not sorted out yet is our satellite TV. We got a digibox and dish with the RV but cannot seem to receive a signal from the dish. We have used a signal strength meter and it is receiving power from the digibox and gives the right reading from the LNB, but I cannot pick up any satellite signal. I should have checked it all out before we left England. Any ideas?
Maybe I should buy a motorised system, although I am reluctant to spend £000s on one.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Mick & Pat   
Great to hear from you both ! I'm so glad you are enjoying the new life, we can't wait to start our adventure, hopefully by July. 
Some really good advice Mick, especially about the tyres .. nothing worse than stuck on the road. My two front are relatively new but I think I'll change the rear four before hitting the road. Ours are 22.5in and are quite expensive. 
Take care, safe journeys and I hope we bump into you around xmas 06 

All the best 

Jim n Jan


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mick and Pat.
You are there then.... Well done.
Your learning curve sounds like it was vertical mate, who would have thought about those tyres? Bad luck but we are glad that the 2 of you were safe. Hope the attempted breakin didn't cause too much damage.
Look forward to you posting some piccies maybe, just to make us all envious.
Good luck with the rest of your trip, stay safe...

Keith

Ps Mick, do you want me to get prices of 19.5 inch tyres in the UK and then see how much it would cost to ship them, we have an account with a courier so I doubt it would be too scary mate. Let me know, PM me your address if you want me to investigate for you.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Had a different experience = I am in a small town in the mountains in Southern Spain. I had a blow out, ordered the 19.5" tyre at 11:00 am it was ready, fitted to the wheel at 18:00 hrs same day.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Glad to hear that you are enjoying fulltiming.
We have been in our Revolution since we bought it in the states last february ,6 months in the states and in the UK since last august,the wife has had a few misgivings about living in the rv but i love it.If we dont sell it by the end of october we will be heading for warmer climates so keep updating your adventures as it will help plan our next winter trip

Ian & Doreen


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

If you have a signal coming into the TV it is your TV that does not know where to look for. Check your TV manual as to how your TV is programmed to read the incoming signals. This usually takes a couple of minutes. Your TV then stores the incoming signal on the TV list and gives it a number. Also check your TV just in case it is programmed to receive tape or CD signals (AV I believe)
Good luck
John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mick & Pat,

Well from someone who went from a 2 berth tent to a 33 ft RV you are doing remarkablely well even if you do keep bursting tyres :lol: Glad to hear that you are both ok and keep the posts comming love hearing about it.


Jacquie


----------

